# Fresh Vapor



## trisco55 (23/12/13)

Hi guys
Ive been browsing the forum a while now
a colleague from work introduced me to this site

i just recently started vaping and looking forward to my new adventure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yaqub (23/12/13)

trisco55 said:


> Hi guys
> Ive been browsing the forum a while now
> a colleague from work introduced me to this site
> 
> i just recently started vaping and looking forward to my new adventure


Welcome trisco, make yourself at home 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/12/13)

Welcome trisco  Glad to have you in the family


----------



## Gazzacpt (23/12/13)

Welcome to the forum these guys and gals will certainly make you adventure more exciting, enjoy your stay.


----------



## Silver (23/12/13)

Welcome Trisco - Enjoy the forum - have a vaping good festive season


----------



## TylerD (23/12/13)

Welcome Trisco!
Enjoy the forum!


----------



## Zodiac (23/12/13)

Welcome Trisco, hope you enjoy your stay !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (23/12/13)

welcome Trisco glad u decided to sign up
now get back to work before i tell your boss ha ha


----------



## trisco55 (23/12/13)

thanks guys must say this place feels like home already .. looking forward to geting into the whole vape thing

seeing Tw!st3d vape in hes corner lol
Tw!st3d, you not the boss of me, ill report you for that thing..

Reactions: Like 1


----------

